# Gongylus Gongylodes



## MantisNation (Mar 31, 2011)

Pics of my male and female Gongylus gongylodes... Let me know what you guys think ;-)


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 31, 2011)

These guys are so cool =)


----------



## ismart (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## MantisNation (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## myzticalboi (Mar 31, 2011)

Great work here! Keep them coming.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice pics, Gongy are sweet, and your male is unusually dark = bonus!!!


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 31, 2011)

They are pretty cool! I have a couple of nice dark ones too. Violins are awesome!


----------



## Marianna (Mar 31, 2011)

Though I'm very happy with my one little Chinese guy, yours are amazing!!!


----------



## MantisNation (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. Believe it or not, but the male is actually fairly light... the darker one is the female ;-)


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool pics! Man that first pic looks killer! I would hate to be in that mantises death grip!


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 1, 2011)

heh thanks. Yeah I love that shot too... the eye looks crazy! lol'


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 1, 2011)

MantisNation said:


> heh thanks. Yeah I love that shot too... the eye looks crazy! lol'


Go, Go, Gongies!


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool! this just shows I have quite a bit to look forward to with my L 1's.

How old are the ones in the pictures? They subadult?


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pictures! I can see every detail so clearly.


----------



## xbonny (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice. Mine are really dark. Some parts are black


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 2, 2011)

Ricardo, I believe the male is subadult, and the female is pre sub. If you want them to grow keep them WARM! Thanks Debb, I used the GH2 to photograph these. I didn't have a true macro lens when I shot these, so hopefully the next pics will be better with a real macro ;-)


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## dgerndt (Apr 2, 2011)

I really love the antennae on the boys here.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 2, 2011)

How could you not love this species? Great pics!


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful set of images MantisNation, lovely work.


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you thank you


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 4, 2011)

joeho said:


> Great work here! Keep them coming.


Nice Zerg avatar, Joeho! I did a double-take on that one!


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 5, 2011)

How long do violins live for? Just an estimated year like other mantids? Also any chance I could see a shot with them next to your hand for size reference ?


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 5, 2011)

And beautiful pictures to. I'm going to have some fun with mine


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll get some shots of that tomorrow for ya ;-) I believe they live longer than what the "usual" mantis lives for. After taking a lengthy time to mature, the female lives for quite a few months after their last molt.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 6, 2011)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Ricardo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hand comparison shots? :3


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 8, 2011)

Aw, the girls are so cute! Great pictures! I got my female in the mail yesterday and she's prettier than I could've imagined!


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry Ricardo, I havent gotten around to that... I'm going to Jersey in a little while, and will be back sunday... I'll be sure to get them for your sunday ;-) Deb they are indeed awesome little creatures! Cant wait til' next month... butterflies, moths, wasps, flies... everything they love will be out and about :-D


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't wait, either! Most of my mantids' food will be wild-caught during the warm months. I also like to cut fresh flowers, leaves, and grass from outside for them.


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 8, 2011)

Heh' I just brought in some branches with yellow flowers on em' for the gongies. What do you plan on feeding them mostly during the warmer months?? I'm thinking butterflies since they are full of nectar and easy to catch with a net. ;-)


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 8, 2011)

Second set of images are just as enjoyable as the first set! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 8, 2011)

MantisNation said:


> Heh' I just brought in some branches with yellow flowers on em' for the gongies. What do you plan on feeding them mostly during the warmer months?? I'm thinking butterflies since they are full of nectar and easy to catch with a net. ;-)


Wild caught flies are very easy to get with a small mesh fish net, and are loaded with pollen, nectar and other good stuff. There very underrated pollinators!

If you have a dog  it makes it easy to get 20 or more in 5 minutes, pre gut loaded by mother nature, can't do better than that.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 9, 2011)

My dog is getting very old, so he might not be around to bring the flies in... But I can always just leave an old chicken bone out for five minutes and flies will be everywhere. :lol: But moths are easy to catch with a porch light. I'll also give an occasional bee. I'm going to avoid butterflies because I love them so much.


----------

